# Hamilton Jazzmaster Chrono



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## ConradWalker (Sep 23, 2008)

Stunning. One of my all - time favorites as I'm a Hamilton collector (patiently awaiting a sub - forum for Hamilton). 

Your photog skills are quite good, as well.

CW


----------



## Jennifer C (Jan 10, 2009)

I love the first picture, I've seen in other threads (what are you wearing Monday/Tuesday etc). Great looking watch.


----------



## polaco23 (Aug 24, 2008)

ConradWalker said:


> (patiently awaiting a sub - forum for Hamilton).
> CW


youll be waiting for a while. i already barked up that tree more than once. :roll:

Sweet pics as always dave! lets see a caseback :-!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

polaco23 said:


> Sweet pics as always dave! lets see a caseback :-!


Cheers, Dom. :thanks

Got a couple for ya. Not the most spectacular view I admit but it's always a nice bonus to have a skeleton back on a mechanical. And I guess this is what you'd normally expect to see from a watch with a 7750 mvt...


----------



## rapid1 (Mar 25, 2009)

Fantastic piece... on my list of "must-haves"


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

That's a 7" wrist it's on btw...

;-)


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Looks great - goes with the entire package. :-!


----------



## Vikinguy (Apr 7, 2009)

I absolutely love that watch. I almost pulled the trigger the other day.


----------



## subrosa (Dec 2, 2008)

Anyone have a wrist shot of one of these on a ~7 inch wrist? I looked at them in the store and they seemed rather large....or maybe one next to a speedmaster :-!


----------



## Vikinguy (Apr 7, 2009)

Not a chrono but a jazzmaster that I just picked up...


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Vikinguy said:


> Not a chrono but a jazzmaster that I just picked up...


Congratulations! Do post more pics! I'm actually considering the black dial version of the Viewmatic at the moment.


----------



## Vikinguy (Apr 7, 2009)

kiwidj said:


> Congratulations! Do post more pics! I'm actually considering the black dial version of the Viewmatic at the moment.


I've gone watch crazy! I bought a Tag Formula 1 on Saturday. While looking at the Tags I asked the jeweler if there was anything else I should be looking at in his opinion in the price range. He brought me over to the Hamilton section. I promptly fell in LOVE with a couple of the Jazzmasters.

Stood there for an hour trying to decide...finally chose the Tag because of it's tankish feel for an everyday. But man...I found that Viewmatic online yesterday and HAD to pull the trigger...just an amazing deal on what I think is a classic looking watch.

Edit to say that the black dial version is REALLY attractive as well.

When I take delivery I'll get some more pics up!


----------



## Vikinguy (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Good to see! I can see it on a nice dark brown/burgundy croc. How about a quick wrist shot...?


----------



## jlaranjeiro (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi guys.

It was my first watch (Mechanical), and till now the most beautiful and accurate watch I have, the only diference is the black dial.

I have one for almost 2 years and still see him as a unique time piece, the design is really amazing. When i bought him i spend almost 6 months to find the perfect watch. whit in the range i could support, i remenber to spend 775€ (whit some disccount of a friend seller, as they sell them in Portugal for 845€), but it worth it. 

I hope your watch is so accurate as mine, since this one only have +5s/+10s a month!


----------



## Vikinguy (Apr 7, 2009)

I took delivery last night! This viewmatic is absolutely beautiful...


I could easily get addicted to Hamilton.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Vikinguy said:


> I took delivery last night! This viewmatic is absolutely beautiful....


Congratulations. Now let's see _your _pics! Wrist shot especially please...


----------



## Vikinguy (Apr 7, 2009)

kiwidj said:


> Congratulations. Now let's see _your _pics! Wrist shot especially please...


I'll work on it!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Not exactly a Hamilton guy myself, but this is a nice looking piece. Congratulations! :-!


----------



## Vikinguy (Apr 7, 2009)

kiwidj said:


>


Did you pick this up?!!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Vikinguy said:


> Did you pick this up?!!


Same old one, just new pic.

BTW, I'm still waiting to see yours...;-)


----------



## Vikinguy (Apr 7, 2009)

kiwidj said:


> Same old one, just new pic.
> 
> BTW, I'm still waiting to see yours...;-)


My digital is in need of batteries and I keep forgetting to pick them up. I can tell you the viewmatic is quite nice. You know much about the movement?


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Vikinguy said:


> You know much about the movement?


All I know is that it's an ETA Cal. 2895-2 with I believe 27 jewels. PR of 42hrs.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

kiwidj said:


>


I like this picture, KDJ.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## Betampex (Mar 1, 2009)

woow :-!

Fantastic pictures... on my list of "must-haves" 

Paulo b-)


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Betampex said:


> woow :-!
> 
> Fantastic pictures... on my list of "must-haves"


:thanks

Here it is again, with a couple of other favourites...








http://img102.imageshack.us/img102/7729/3dw.jpg


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

kiwidj said:


>


Very b-) picture. :-!


----------



## Mike69 (Apr 14, 2009)

Super cool dude. b-)


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

BenL said:


> Very b-) picture. :-!





Mike69 said:


> Super cool dude. b-)


:thanksfellas...

Actually didn't think it was that good of a shot. Not the best lighting conditions at the time.

Here are some better ones...


----------



## coldcase (Sep 26, 2008)

Probably one of my favorite classy dress watch.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Great pictures - I've been learning more and more that lighting makes the picture almost more than anything else. I've been meaning to buy/make a lightbox, but I just haven't gotten around to it...:roll:


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

BenL said:


> Great pictures - I've been learning more and more that lighting makes the picture almost more than anything else. I've been meaning to buy/make a lightbox, but I just haven't gotten around to it...:roll:


Thanks. Yeah, I need to put together one of those too. I find the old curtain a nice diffuser to use in the meantime tho...;-)


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> Thanks. Yeah, I need to put together one of those too. I find the old curtain a nice diffuser to use in the meantime tho...;-)


Ah, I will have to try that one sometime.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

kiwidj said:


>


Great pictures.

I've found that Hamiltons are really starting to pick up momentum these days. Great quality at a relatively affordable price.

So if I'm not mistaken, they are American, but have their manufacturing in Switzerland now?


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

BenL said:


> Great pictures.


:thanks


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------

